# Books



## pendletongirl (Jan 9, 2013)

New to the forum so may have missed prior postings on this topic; interested in hearing about books on classical music along the lines of "Music Talks" "The Rest is Noise" etc. Great forum!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to TC, pendleton girl.

I like this book by Norman Lebrecht...










...and if you're also interested in some post-WW II music trends and techniques applied in movie scores, then I recommend this McFarland Press book on Hammer Films scores:


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

There is a pinned thread at the top of this forum for this topic.
http://www.talkclassical.com/2150-music-books-quick-reference.html


----------

